# Blizzard 8611lp Plows for Sale



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

I have 2 - Blizzard Power Hitch 1 8611lp plows for sale. Both are in good shape and function as they should. I do have the light bars for them but with no lights so you will need to put a set on them. Edges are good.

$2750.00 each (plow and light bar only).


I also have power hitch one rig for 2008-2016 Ford Super Duty with controller
$750.00

Plow Deflector 8' 
$50.00

Used Western Rig (no shoes) for 2008-2016 Ford Super Duty 
$200.00


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

pictures attract interest


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

And location... "Midwest" is a pretty big place...


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Interested ... what years are they and yes, pictures please?


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm located in Villa Park, IL. 30 minutes southwest of O'Hare.

I only have these two pictures as they are in storage right now. Its the top plow with no deflector. The other looks exactly the same. 5-6 years old I believe.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Updated pictures and pricings. $2250.00 each. must sell.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Ken, I texted earlier and just left a message. I'd be glad to take both of them. I'll send an employee next week if you want to.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Bump to the top. Good plows that need a home.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

What is included with each plow?
Blade = Yes
Light Bar = Yes but w/o lights
Vehicle Mount = ?
Control = ?
Vehicle Side Wiring = ?


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Blades yes. One lightbar has blizzard lights the other has nothing but is basically new.

I have a mount for a 2008-2016 Ford Superduty I can throw in.

No wiring or controllers.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

''Tis this season!!!!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Messaged you, I'd be interested in one of these if you still have them.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Units were sold a few weeks ago.


----------

